# Thanks for having me.



## JaeCamp (May 2, 2019)

Hello, Happy to be here. Canadian 24 year old just wanting what's best her babies. 

Proud owner of a 3 year old domestic medium haired cat that we(me and my bf) he can be the Biggest baby when he wants to be. And also owner of our late siamese/ragdoll, Ellis, he would have been two this summer. I didn't want to make my introduction about this but it is one of the main reasons why I came here today. 

It breaks my heart knowing I had to put down a cat under 2 years old. And some people are probably gonna feel like I'm worse person out there. That I could have tried everything in my power to make it work. And I really wanted to. He was one of those cats that just literally would chew and eat anything that was on the floor in front of him. He was lucky most times but not in the end of February, he had to get a $2000 surgery to have a hair tie removed. After that we made sure to have all of those hair ties out of site. Then he had the same symptoms again in the end of April. I couldn't figured out what he ate and I'll never know. He was given fluids and some fiber food, hoping he'll pass whatever he ate. But that's just it. He didnt want to eat, not anymore. We couldn't afford that $2000 surgery. I asked if we could surrender him so someone else can keep and he could still be alive. But they didnt have that option. We didnt want him in pain anymore. It's hasn't been a week yet. And my heart still aches knowing i dont have him around and that Jet's little brother isnt there to chase him around in the even or to swap bowls after eating. I feel like I could have gone to someone else who could have taken him in or another vet or had the surrendering option. I know he'd be sad without us but at least he would have been alive.

This isnt the introduction I wanted. But I know if I didnt clear myself that I'd probably be labeled this terrible person who only had a cat for less than two years. Maybe I'm still viewed as that. But I hope I'm not. Main reason I came here is because I have questions that Google sometimes just cant help. And I believe it'll help for future situations or questions that I may have. 

Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome. I wish it was under better circumstances. You did the best you could. The fact that you offered to surrender him shows that you cared more about him than your own heart. You will never know what Ellis ate, but you can't let that haunt you. Some cats have pica, which means they'll eat anything. We've had members here struggle with cats like that and it's difficult. You can't be everywhere, watching him all the time. You're not a terrible person, please believe that.


Sorry your picture was removed, but it was too big. Please try to resize it, it was lovely.


Hopefully our members will be able to help you with answers to any questions you may have.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome_ JaeCamp_ from another Cdn!......You did the best you could under the circumstances, and this is a fairly common occurrence with pets. One of my Devons is into "eating everything". He got a stomach blockage from eating a foil wrapper from those triangular "Laughing Cow" cheeses. Had to go to Toronto Emergency Clinic and after more tests and many $$$ he eventually passed it out of his system. Whew!! A relative who lives in the U.S. wasn't so lucky and has 2 dogs that both ingested stuff they shouldn't, a sock in one instance and a large button-eye off a teddy bear in the other. Both needed surgery to remove the items from their intestines that cost $4,000+ per surgery! Yes, you can't be too careful......it's like looking after a perpetual 2 y.o. child---_always _have to be vigilant.


----------



## JaeCamp (May 2, 2019)

Thank you for the support. It helps a lot. 

When would you think would be the best time for us to get another cat? On behalf of Jet, does he need time to mourn? I mean of course we(me and my bf) need some time yet but will it cause anything to Jet? Will he get depressed after losing his brother after some time? Or is it best to get one right away so he doesn't get lonely when were gone to work or out during the day?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## JaeCamp (May 2, 2019)

Hello I'm curious on how I can be approved? When I signed up it said it'll take 48 hours for my account to be approved to write other posts. I believe it's to be approved. But I cant make posts. Or they get deleted. Am I missing a step with this activation? 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your other thread was deleted because you were asking the same question you're asking here (when to get another cat).


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When to get another cat? I would let things settle for a a couple of weeks, but wouldn't leave it longer than a month. A lot depends on the personality of the cat or kitten. Sometimes two males can be too combative if they tend to be aggressive. Often a male will accept a female better....suggest a female kitten who plays nicely with her litter mates that has been home raised and stayed with its litter mates for minimum of 9 wks. even a little more is better. The reason is that kittens learn their cat manners during a crucial period from birth to 3 mos. If they miss out on this, for eg. a very young abandoned kitten that is bottle fed and didn't have other cats to play with, doesn't learn how to control its bite and claws, and how to behave with other cats, doesn't read the cat body language well and can often be aggressive. During this period kitties also learn how to behave with people by the handling they get and all the noisy things that go on in a household...such as vacuum cleaners, juicers, so are not spooked by these things happening like a feral kitten would be. All the best! and look forward to hearing about your new addition.


----------



## JaeCamp (May 2, 2019)

Thanks so much! This is some really helpful advice. I was leaning towards getting a female but was sure. And that explains why when Ellis was around they'd played around pretty roughly lol. But I'll definitely keep this in mind when I get another little one 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## JaeCamp (May 2, 2019)

marie73 said:


> Your other thread was deleted because you were asking the same question you're asking here (when to get another cat).


Oh okay! I'm sorry about that. Just didnt know which way was best to get answer I want. Or for someone to locate it. If that makes any sense. But thank you for replying 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------

